# It's been cloned!!!



## dino




----------



## Thomas-182

Very nice shots there, cool car too.


----------



## drnh

Thats ace that is!!

Photoshop by any chance....

Cracking job tho

Daz


----------



## 2548

Cool shots mate.


----------



## dino

drnh said:


> Thats ace that is!!
> 
> Photoshop by any chance....
> 
> Cracking job tho
> 
> Daz


Indeed Photoshop was used :thumb:

thanks all


----------



## dubnut71

Cool technique Dino, 2 layers and erase??

Good work fella!


----------



## dino

dubnut71 said:


> Cool technique Dino, 2 layers and erase??
> 
> Good work fella!


Yep :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Wicked, I Love Your Car LOL


----------

